# Instinctive Intuitive Pouch Release No Aiming



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Had some time later today and decided to have a go at the suggestion to shoot at a greater distance.
Set up another experiment for shooting under the grill. Having arms to be confined as you see here is very cumbersome for slingshot shooting as you do need an amount of freedom with your hands arms and shoulders. So that I could have enough room to pull the pouch at least cheek level I had to flare the end of the grill which was right up under my nose and rather uncomfortable so every time I move it moved. So set up at 30 feet and there were 5 cans and the two on the ends are difficult to see being green soda cans but I wanted to shoot 5 cans being a more difficult test than shooting 3. The results for me say that shooting instinctive / intuitive is not aiming at all. You do not have to see your slingshot or bands to be able to draw a good bead on your target to hit it.

http://youtu.be/gOwfFjZOfh8


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

This is a far tougher test than any intuitive shooter would be asked to pass in normal shooting. Intuitive shooters like Rufus Hussey were able to see their slingshot through peripheral vision even if their eye was focused on the target, and they were able to hold their arms and hands and body in normal shooting position instead of having to shoot under a horizontal paper barrier. Hats off to you dgui. Rufus said that you move the forward hand (holding the slingshot) around until it feels right and then you release. This video relies on the feel of the arms and hands but in a new, alien position without benefit of decades of practice shooting under a paper barrier and without benefit of peripheral vision taking in the position of the slingshot as in any normal shooting situation. Great shooting.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

There has been more than one archer that has shot a balloon while blindfolded. Which also proves your point. By chance are you going to try it? Incredible shooting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> There has been more than one archer that has shot a balloon while blindfolded. Which also proves your point. By chance are you going to try it?


Was curious about that and tested some airborne cans and then look away and the position the hands and shooting the cans. So it is doable.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ted said:


> This is a far tougher test than any intuitive shooter would be asked to pass in normal shooting. Intuitive shooters like Rufus Hussey were able to see their slingshot through peripheral vision even if their eye was focused on the target, and they were able to hold their arms and hands and body in normal shooting position instead of having to shoot under a horizontal paper barrier. Hats off to you dgui. Rufus said that you move the forward hand (holding the slingshot) around until it feels right and then you release. This video relies on the feel of the arms and hands but in a new, alien position without benefit of decades of practice shooting under a paper barrier and without benefit of peripheral vision taking in the position of the slingshot as in any normal shooting situation. Great shooting.


Ted, thank you for the kind comment.
Much appreciated,
dgui


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I just couldn't stop chuckling while watching this video. So. Freakin. Good


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This again ........


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Darrell.... THAT is something I can't do with a slingshot. EXCELLENT instincts and shooting there!
I used to be able to it with a 1911... I imagine it'd take a very long time to do it with a slingshot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Should have put the camera off to the side so we could see you actually shooting. Would be beneficial for us aimers.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

That is insane Dugi! Amazing skill.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Darrell,How far away from Jersey are you Buddy? I might just have to come and get you Bud and drag your butt up to our tournament! DGUI HAS ARRIVED!!! Oh that would be so cool Bud! Shooting like that has to be appreciated in person. So what cha doin around April 27-29 of 2012? Seriously Darrell,we would love to see you there if it isn' too far. Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree! DGUI at the ECST would be awesome!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

"The results for me say that shooting instinctive / intuitive is not aiming at all."

Dgui, you humble man, are one of a kind. In a class by yourself. 

Your results, sir, are impressive indeed. As far as I know, you've proven every theory you've ever put forth.

Someone says the first video wasn't long enough... you make it longer. Someone suggests shooting a stamp off a thrown washer.... you do it. Someone suggests shooting aspirin out of the air... done.

I have been amazed, and tickled at the same time, by all your videos. They have truly been a joy to watch. 

I hope you're feeling okay. Your voice seemed a little weak. Your shooting did not.

You take care of yourself, my friend.

WD40


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That of the video Darell, it is very useful.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> This again ........


I admit, I was prepared to not like this video and pronounce how I was over this whole topic.
Then I actually watched it.
Shooting the cans off the platform was one thing but hitting them after they fell was pretty amazing.
You win, you don't aim


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Dgui, you're a true Jedi with a slingshot...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

My hat is off! There's no doubt about that, you are a great intuitive shooter.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Amazing! Very nice shooting dgui. You have definitely proven that you aim without seeing the forks, bands, your hand or arm. You aim (direct or point) the shot purely by muscle feeling and your vision of the target. I guess it's a bit like a baseball pitcher.

*Definitions for "Aim"*
*Dictionary.com -* "to position or direct (a firearm, ball, arrow, rocket, etc.) so that, on firing or release, the discharged projectile will hit a target or travel along a certain path." 
*Cambridge Dictionary -* to point or direct a weapon towards someone or something that you want to hit
*Merriam-Webster Dictionary- * To direct a course; _specifically_*:* to point a weapon at an object. To direct to or toward a specified object or goal. 
*Oxford Dictionary-* point or direct (a weapon or camera) at a target

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

amazing


----------

